
The U.S. Media Yesterday Suffered Its Most Humiliating Debacle in Ages - uladzislau
https://theintercept.com/2017/12/09/the-u-s-media-yesterday-suffered-its-most-humiliating-debacle-in-ages-now-refuses-all-transparency-over-what-happened/
======
nlperguiy
That's why they call them fake news. They really need to tone down the
emotions and improve their fact checking and concentrate the news on facts,
otherwise the people will just classify them as biased, lying, conspiracy
media instead of a legible news source.

Otherwise Trump is by default winning the "battle".

~~~
gozur88
Trump is just exploiting a weakness media companies created themselves with
sloppy work and a reliance on cheap talking heads shows. They made it easy for
him.

------
thescribe
The Intercept is doing great work. The media needs to be shamed for their
blatant lack of integrity.

~~~
Bud
There is no evidence at all of any lack of "integrity", here. This was simply
a stupid mistake. That's it.

~~~
mythrwy
That "mistake" aspect is addressed in the article.

Multiple sources make it unlikely it was "mistake". It was almost certainly
disinformation. The "mistake" was running with unverified information.

Consistently making "mistakes" that go in one direction indicates lack of
integrity.

~~~
mcphage
> Multiple sources make it unlikely it was "mistake". It was almost certainly
> disinformation. The "mistake" was running with unverified information.

When multiple sources agree, it's not unverified—it's a deliberately spread
lie.

> Consistently making "mistakes" that go in one direction indicates lack of
> integrity.

Consistently getting lied to in one direction implies that the people
spreading these lies have a specific ideological goal in mind.

------
ZeroGravitas
I guess he doesn't count Fox or Brietbart as part of the US Media? Since they
intentionally do worse every single day.

~~~
seertaak
Citation? Please point to a factually incorrect sorry - not opinion piece you
disagree with - corroborating your claim. Greenwald posts concrete examples of
stories that had to be retracted in the past week alone. Please present a
single example of a story retracted by either of those two outlets.

~~~
ap3
[http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/12/08/roy-moore-
accuser...](http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/12/08/roy-moore-accuser-
admits-forged-part-yearbook-inscription-attributed-to-alabama-senate-
candidate.html)

Source: [http://thehill.com/homenews/media/363990-fox-news-issues-
cor...](http://thehill.com/homenews/media/363990-fox-news-issues-correction-
on-roy-moore-accuser-yearbook-forgery-headline)

------
RickJWag
And AGAIN.

Trump has just demanded (and got) an apology from a Washington Post reporter
that posted a misleading photo suggesting a Trump rally was half-empty. (It
really was a sellout.)

Hacker News is a site for readers who think. No matter what your politics
happens to be, we should all recognize the dangers present in disingenuous
journalism.

------
mcphage
If "U.S. Media lied to by multiple sources that collaborated to spread
misleading information, issue retractions" is the most humiliating debacle in
ages, then they're doing pretty damn good.

------
RickJWag
Outrageous. In my opinion, the extreme partisan bias shown by CNN, NBC, and
others is a great reason to have voted for Trump. (BTW, I voted for Gary
Johnson.)

Democracy has no chance to survive when the news media is 'owned' by one
political party.

This is a symptom of a problem, a big problem.

~~~
mcphage
And what about the extreme partisan bias shown by Fox News?

------
rbanffy
That's precisely the kind of story we don't need helping discredit media.

~~~
withoutclass
Then they ought try and avoid doing things to discredit themselves I imagine.

------
RickJWag
12/1: ABC: ".@realDonaldTrump colluded-Russia" 12/2: ABC: "RETRACTED"

12/4: Reuters: "Mueller subpeona Trumps banking" 12/5: Reuters: "RETRACTED"

12/8: CNN: Wikileaks sent .@DonaldJTrumpJr secret email 12/8: RETRACTED

------
subie
Why is this fagged?

~~~
subie
oops *flagged

